# RCN Rental Tivo and Netflix



## somecut (May 7, 2010)

So, from what I've read, RCN's Tivo has RCN on demand and Blockbuster on demand, but not Netflix. My question is, does the Tivo search give netflix results as well. So say youre doing an actor search and the only place its available is on netflix, does it show in search results, and just display as not available?

The reason i ask is that I plan to use netflix on ps3 if its not going to be available on the RCN Tivo. It would be awesome if it did display on the tivo search results and link to the ps3, but im guessing thats a lot to ask for. At the very least though, and what im realistically hoping for, that the search results on Tivo show the netflix results, and I can switch to the PS3 and look up that program on netflix via that. 

orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....RCN Tivo can just incorporate netflix, will that ever happen? or should i not hope?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It would seem odd to give search results from a source that is unavailable to use.


----------



## somecut (May 7, 2010)

Not sure why its odd. Digital TV guides do it all the time when showing programming thats on channels you dont subscribe to. For VOD, you can search movies on HBO, Showtime, etc. eventhough you dont get those channels. It makes some sense that netflix is searchable through RCN's Tivo, since retail Tivo's search shows netflix results. The question is whether RCN would go through the trouble of deleting out the netflix results.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

somecut said:


> It makes some sense that netflix is searchable through RCN's Tivo, since retail Tivo's search shows netflix results. The question is whether RCN would go through the trouble of deleting out the netflix results.


It's probably no trouble. I imagine these sorts of services are modular with linked databases and what not. And assume MIA Netflix streaming titles don't show up in RCN TiVo search.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

somecut said:


> Not sure why its odd. Digital TV guides do it all the time when showing programming thats on channels you dont subscribe to. For VOD, you can search movies on HBO, Showtime, etc. eventhough you dont get those channels. It makes some sense that netflix is searchable through RCN's Tivo, since retail Tivo's search shows netflix results. The question is whether RCN would go through the trouble of deleting out the netflix results.


If you can't view the source that the search result is from, why would you want it listed? On my TiVo, it only shows the channels I've set that I've subscribed to. There is no need to see channels that I can't view in the search results. If that's normal for the cable companies DVRS, then I guess that's another reason why they are not very good.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

aaronwt said:


> If you can't view the source that the search result is from, why would you want it listed? On my TiVo, it only shows the channels I've set that I've subscribed to. There is no need to see channels that I can't view in the search results. If that's normal for the cable companies DVRS, then I guess that's another reason why they are not very good.


I'd love to see TiVo offer the ability to search all content, not just available programs. This would simplify the creation of Wish Lists for new movies or other programs that aren't currently available.

Imagine something like IMDB as a listings source that could be turned on or off. That would be great.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If I can't record or watch it on the TiVo, I don't want to see it in the search results.


----------



## somecut (May 7, 2010)

For Netflix specifically, I will run it through my PS3, but it would be nice to see the netflix search results come up on the RCN Tivo, so then I could use ps3 to view it.


----------



## rcnman (Mar 4, 2010)

somecut said:


> So, from what I've read, RCN's Tivo has RCN on demand and Blockbuster on demand, but not Netflix. My question is, does the Tivo search give netflix results as well. So say youre doing an actor search and the only place its available is on netflix, does it show in search results, and just display as not available?
> 
> The reason i ask is that I plan to use netflix on ps3 if its not going to be available on the RCN Tivo. It would be awesome if it did display on the tivo search results and link to the ps3, but im guessing thats a lot to ask for. At the very least though, and what im realistically hoping for, that the search results on Tivo show the netflix results, and I can switch to the PS3 and look up that program on netflix via that.
> 
> orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....RCN Tivo can just incorporate netflix, will that ever happen? or should i not hope?


The search results do NOT return Netflix matches. It only returns values for programing the RCN customer has access to


----------



## rcnman (Mar 4, 2010)

somecut said:


> orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....RCN Tivo can just incorporate netflix, will that ever happen? or should i not hope?


We hope so, We are still pursuing the ability to add it to the RCN list of content providers..


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

rcnman said:


> We hope so, We are still pursuing the ability to add it to the RCN list of content providers..


Can you comment on why it is _not_ included? Was this a RCN decision or a Netflix licensing issue to be worked out?


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

rcnman: Sorry for the being a little off topic, but does RCN have any plans/ability to offer their VOD to Premiere owners and not just the renters?


----------



## orkinman (Jun 27, 2010)

I just got a RCN tivo, but can't get the discovery bar to display. Is it disabled?

Thanks


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

orkinman said:


> I just got a RCN tivo, but can't get the discovery bar to display. Is it disabled?
> 
> Thanks


See This post in the "TiVo / RCN --anyone have news?" thread over in the coffee house.

It tells you that it is currently disabled and will be turned on later this year.


----------



## craigheard (Jul 27, 2010)

The RCN NY Tivo does not support Netflex. Also the Blockbuster list of films is extremely limited. Finally, you can't transmit your stored films from the Tivo to your computer. These are major drawbacks. All of the above are available if you purchase Tivo directly rather than through the cable provider. I think the reason for this is twofold. First, to compel use of the RCN listing of movies on demand rather than external sources. The second may be to discourage use of the computer for internet video or to compel subscribers to get another cable box for an added fee.

:down:


----------



## rcnman (Mar 4, 2010)

steinbch said:


> rcnman: Sorry for the being a little off topic, but does RCN have any plans/ability to offer their VOD to Premiere owners and not just the renters?


Sorry we do not have any plans there. As it would require an extensive software load to enable VOD on your retail tivo..


----------



## rcnman (Mar 4, 2010)

orkinman said:


> I just got a RCN tivo, but can't get the discovery bar to display. Is it disabled?
> 
> Thanks


This feature is built into the HDUI interface that we hope to launch later this year.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

somecut said:


> Not sure why its odd. Digital TV guides do it all the time when showing programming thats on channels you dont subscribe to. For VOD, you can search movies on HBO, Showtime, etc. eventhough you dont get those channels. It makes some sense that netflix is searchable through RCN's Tivo, since retail Tivo's search shows netflix results. The question is whether RCN would go through the trouble of deleting out the netflix results.


they show the content you could also get to if you up your service level. That is good adverstising.
RCN does not offer Netflix or have a deal with them so no reason to show those results.

and yes it would be as simple as a flag to say 'do not get the Netflix data set for this search"


----------

